# Vishera auf mini-ITX-AM3-Boards?



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gearde auf der Suche nach nem Mini-ITX-Board für AMDs FX-CPUs. Leider gibt es keine Mini-ITX-AM3+-Boards.
Aber es heißt ja auch, das einige AM3-Boards nach nem BIOS-Update mit FX-Prozessoren umgehen können.
Aktuell gibt es hier im Preisverlgleich 3 Mini-ITX-Boards für den Sockel AM3.
Weiß jemand oder hat gar jemand Erfahrung mit einem dieser Boards und einem Vishera?
Zotac 890GX-ITX WiFi, 890GX (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667S DDR3) (890GXITX-B-E)
Zotac 880G-ITX WiFi, 880G (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (880GITX-A-E)
Sapphire IPC-AM3DD785G, 785G (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (52031-01-40R)
Oder habe ich noch weitere, möglicherweise Vishera-kompatible Mainboards übersehen? Oder gibt es vielleicht doch sogar irgendwo ein Mini-ITX-AM3+-Board?


----------



## Research (17. Mai 2013)

Leider nein.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle....und kurze Antwort. So kurz, zu kurz, ich weiß nicht, worauf sich das jetzt bezieht:
Sind die 3 nicht komplatible?
Du haste keine Erfahrung/keine Ahnung?
Es gibt keine weiteren Mini-ITX-AM3-Mainboards?
Es gibt keine Mini-ITX-AM3+-Boards?
Oder war das ein generelles und allgemeiens "Nein"?


----------



## Netboy (17. Mai 2013)

Es gibt keine Mini-ITX-AM3+-Boards
das ist alles was du bekommst AMD Sockel AM3+ (DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Mai 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Mini-ITX-AM3+-Boards
> das ist alles was du bekommst AMD Sockel AM3+ (DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ja, äh, danke, das ist aber viel. Viel mehr als gedacht.
Aber...oh, Du hast "nur" nach AM3+ gesucht, das hilft mir nicht weiter. Es muß schon Mini-ITX sein. Dann also eher kein AM3+


----------



## Netboy (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn du mini ITX , AMD und was aktuelles haben möchtest, must du auf Sockel FM2 ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Sockel: Sockel-FM2, Formfaktor: Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ansonsten bleibt dir nur Intel: ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Sockel: Sockel-1155, Formfaktor: Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich seh es schon kommen...oder ich muß auf einen älterne Phenon II zurückgreifen. danke.


----------



## AmdNator (17. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

hatte das gleiche Problem und leider ist es wirklich sehr Schade das es nicht mehr ITX Boards gibt! Daher bin ich dann auf den Sockel 1155 gewechselt und bau gerade mir mein ITX System auf! 

Gruß


----------



## Research (17. Mai 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle....und kurze Antwort. So kurz, zu kurz, ich weiß nicht, worauf sich das jetzt bezieht:
> Sind die 3 nicht komplatible?
> Du haste keine Erfahrung/keine Ahnung?
> Es gibt keine weiteren Mini-ITX-AM3-Mainboards?
> ...



Das bezog sich auf:
CPU Kompatibilität, bezügl. Vishera:
Keine FX für Zotac 890GX-ITX WiFi, 890GX (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667S DDR3) (890GXITX-B-E)
Kein FX für Sapphire IPC-AM3DD785G, 785G (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (52031-01-40R)
Keine Angaben, siehe oben: Zotac 880G-ITX WiFi, 880G (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (880GITX-A-E)

Es gibt keine weiteren AM3 mini-ITX Boards.
AM3+ gar keine.

Also, ist ein Nein die akkurate Antwort.


----------



## TechBone (19. März 2014)

Schade


----------

